# Central WI - For Sale: Like new Sno-way 26R



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

I have a like new 26R Sno-way plow for sale, it is about 3 yrs old and has been used only for personal use, great condition, Asking $3500.00 email [email protected] and I will send pictures. located in Central WI


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

plow is not available any longer


----------

